# Changing the stock grinding wheels to much better ones in my bench grinder



## Norppu (Dec 6, 2019)

Three years ago I knew basically nothing about grinding wheels and the materials they are made of.  Now I have tried top learn something and changed the stock wheekls of my Chinese Makita bench grinder into something that makes less dust and can grind harder materials.

Ended up using wheels of CBN and silicon carbide. Possibly the latter being aluminium oxide (ruby). I really do not know.

The wheel change itself was not a trip in the park as the wheels, having correct outside diameters, had the spindle bore not so suitable and needed to be adopted to their new use.


----------



## machPete99 (Dec 6, 2019)

The abror/flange mounting can make quite a difference in grinding wheel alignment/stability. I made my own that have the inner side flange and bushing as one piece, machined to fit snuggly over the motor shaft. Well worth it!


----------

